# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Besimi Orthodhoks

## Albo

*HYRJE*

*Çfarë është Kisha Orthodhokse?*

Kisha Orthodhokse është Kisha e themeluar nga Jisu Krishti, përshkruar në gjithë Dhiatën e Re. Të gjitha kishat dhe sektet e tjerë të krishterë mund ta gjejnë zanafillën e tyre historike tek Ajo.

"Othodhoksi" fjalë për fjalë do të thotë "doktrinë e drejtë" ose "adhurim i drejtë" dhe vjen nga fjalët greke orthos - "i drejtë" dhe dhoksa -"doktrinë" ose "adhurim". Shtimi i doktrinave të gabuara dhe i ndarjeve ne kohën e hershme kristiane, ishte kërcënues për errësimin e identitetit dhe të pastërtisë së Kishës, si pasojë termit "orthodhoks" filloi të përdorej në mënyrë të llogjikshme brenda kishës. Kisha Orthodhokse ruan me kujdes të vërtetën nga të gjitha gabimet dhe skizmat për të mbrojtur grigjën e saj dhe për ti dhënë lavdi Zotit Krisht, trupi i të Cilit është Kisha vetë.

Një numër shumë i madh grupimesh fetare, sot shpallin se janë pasardhësit e Kishës së hershme. Duhet një etalon matës i së vërtetës me të cilin mund të krahasohen ato çfarë besonte Kisha e origjinës, me ato çka këto grupe shpallin se besojnë. Sigurisht ne të gjithëve na është dhënë e drejta nga Perëndia të besojmë çfarë të duam dhe të marrim pjesë në grupimin fetar që duam, por gjithashtu është mirë të njihemi me të gjitha alternativat përpara se të bëjmë zgjedhjen tonë përfundintare.

Shpresojmë qe ky material hyrës ta informojë sadopak lexuesin për Krishtërimin e apostujve të Jisu Krishtit. Ky është etaloni matës i së vërtetës me të cilin duhet të maten zgjedhjet tona përsa i përket Krishtërimit.

----------


## Albo

*ÇFARE BESOJNE TË KRISHTERËT ORTHODHOKSË*

*Perëndia At* është koka e Trinisë së Shënjtë. Shkrimet e zbulojnë Perendine, që është një në tre persona - Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë  që ndajnë me njëri-tjetrin natyrën e vetme hyjnore. Biri ka lindur prej Atit përpara gjithë shekujve dhe përpara gjithe kohërave (Psalmi 2:7; II Korintasve 11 :31) Edhe Shpirti i Shenjte buron përjetësisht nga Ati (Joani 15:26). Nëpërmjet Jisu Krishtit dhe në Shpirtin e Shenjtë ne arrijmë në njohjen e Atit (Mateu 11:27). Perëndia At i krijoi të gjitha nëpëmjet Birit në Shpirtin e Shenjtë (Gjeneza 1-2; Joani 1:3; Jobi 33: 4), dhe ne jemi thirrur ta adhurojmë Atë (Joani 4:23). Ati na deshi dhe dërgoi Birin e Tij për të na dhënë jetën e përjetëshme (Joani 3:16).

*Jisu Krishti* është personi i dytë i Trinisë, përjetësisht i lindur prej Atit. Ai u be njeri, kështu që Ai është Perëndi i plotë dhe njeri i plotë. Ardhja e Tij në botë u paratha nga profetët e Dhiatës së Vjetër. Meqënëse Jisu Krishti është zemra e Krishtërimit, Kisha Orthodhokse i ka dhënë më shumë rëndësi njohjes së Tij sesa njohjes të ndonjë njeriu apo gjëje tjetër.

Ne Simbolin e Besës, të krishterët orthodhoksë rregullisht pohojnë besimin historik në lidhje me Jisuin kur ata thonë. Besoj... në një Zot, Jisu Krishtin, Birin e Perëndisë, të vetëmlindurin, që lindi prej Atit para gjithë shekujve. Dritë prej drite, Perëndi të vërtetë prej Perëndie të vërtetë, të lindur, jo të bërë, që ka të qenët një me Atin, me anën e të cilit u bënë të gjitha. Që për ne njerëzit dhe për shpëtimin tonë zbriti prej qiejve dhe u trupëzua prej Shpirtit të Shenjtë dhe Virgjëreshës Mari dhe u bë njeri. Dhe u kryqëzua për ne në kohën e Pontit Pilat dhe pësoi e u varros. Dhe u ngjall të tretën ditë sipas Shkrimeve. Dhe u ngjit në të djathtë të Atit. Dhe do të vijë përsëri me lavdi të gjykojë të gjallët e të vdekurit, mbretëria e të cilit nuk do të ketë mbarim".

*Shpirti i Shenjtë* është një nga Personat e Trinisë dhe është, i një esence me Atin. Të krishterët orthodhoksë vazhdimisht pohojnë: Besoj... në Shpirtin e Shenjtë, Zot, Jetëbërës, që buron prej Atit, që adhurohet e lavdërohet bashkë me Atin e me Birin, që foli me anën e profetëve. Ai është quajtur "premtimi i Atit" (Veprat 1:4), dhënë si dhuratë nga Krishti për Kishën, për ta forcuar Atë në shërbimin ndaj Perëndisë (Veprat 1:8), për të vendosur dashurinë e Perëndisë në zemrat tona (Romakëve 5:5), dhe për të na dhënë dhurata shpirtërore (I Korintasve 12:7-13), virtute për jetën (Galatasve 5:22,23) dhe dëshminë e krishterë. Të krishterët orthodhoksë besojnë premtimin biblik se Shpirti i Shenjtë jepet gjatë Krezmimit (Mirosjes) në Pagëzim,(Veprat 2:38). Ne duhet të rritemi shpirtërisht në jetimin me Shpirtin e Shenjtë gjatë gjithë jetës sonë.

----------


## Albo

*Trupëzimi* i referohet ardhjes së Krishtit me trup. Biri i perjetshëm i Perëndisë At mori mbi vete një natyrë të plotë njerëzore nga Virgjëresha Mari. Ai ishte (dhe është) një Person hyjnor, duke pasur plotësisht prej Perëndisë Atë tërësinë e natyrës hyjnore, dhe një person njerëzor në ardhjen e Tij me trup duke pasur plotësisht një natyrë njerëzore nga Maria. Me trupëzimin e Tij, Biri zotëron përherë dy natyra në një Person. Biri i Perëndisë, i pakufizueshëm në natyrën e Tij hyjnore, u tregua i gatshëm të pranojë vullnetarisht kufizimin ne njerëzimin e Tij gjatë të cilit përjetoi urinë, etjen, lodhjen dhe së fundi vdekjen. Trupëzimi është i pandarë nga Krishtërimi - nuk ka Krishtërim pa të. Shkrimet thonë, "...çdo frymë që nuk rrëfen se Jisu Krishti ka ardhur në mish, nuk është nga Perëndia" (I Joanit 4:3). Me trupëzimin e Tij, Biri i Perëndisë shpërbleu natyrën njerëzore, një shpengim të cilit mund ti afrohen të gjithë ata që janë të bashkuar me të në njerëzimin e tij të lavdishëm.

----------


## Albo

*Mëkati* fjalë për fjalë do të thotë "nuk qëlloj në shenjë". Shën Pavli shkruan: "Të gjithë mëkatuan dhe u privuan nga lavdia e Perëndisë". (Romakëve 3:23). Ne mëkatojmë kur keqpërdorojmë ate çka Perëndia na ka dhënë si të mira, duke u privuar prej qëllimeve të Tij. Mëkatet na ndajnë nga Perëndia (Isaia 59:1, 2), duke na lënë të vdekur shpirtërisht (Efesianëve 2:1). Për të na shpëtuar, Biri i Perëndisë mori trup njerëzor si ne dhe duke qenë pamëkat "Ai e dënoi mëkatin në mish" (Romakëve 8:3). Me mëshirën e Tij, Perëndia i fal mëkatet tona kur ne i rrëfejmë ato dhe largohemi prej tyre, duke na dhënë fuqi për të mposhtur mëkatin në jetën tonë. "Po ti rrëfejmë mëkatet tona, Ai është besnik dhe i drejtë që të na falë mëkatet dhe të na pastrojë nga çdo paudhësi" (I Joanit 1:9).

----------


## Albo

*Shpëtimi* është dhurata hyjnore nëpërmjet së cilës njeriu është i çliruar nga mëkati dhe vdekja, i bashkuar me Krishtin dhe i sjellë në mbretërinë e Tij të përjetëshme. Ata që dëgjuan predikimin e Shën Pjetrit ditën e Pentikostës pyetën se çfarë duhej të bënin që të shpëtonin: Ai u përgjegj: "Pendohuni dhe secili nga ju le të pagëzohet në emër të Jisu Krishtit për faljen e mëkatave dhe ju do të merrni dhuratën e Shpirtit të Shenjtë" (Veprat 2:38). Shpëtimi fillon me këto tre "hapa": 1) pendimin, 2) pagëzimin dhe 3) marrjen e dhuratës së Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Të pendohesh do të thotë të ndryshojmë nga ajo çka kemi qenë, të kthehemi nga mëkatet tona dhe t'ia besojmë vetveten Krishtit. Të pagëzohesh do të thotë të lindësh përsëri duke u bashkuar me Krishtin. Dhe të marrësh dhuratën e Shpirtit të Shenjtë do të thotë të marrësh Shpirtin, i Cili të fuqizon që të hysh në një jetë të re në Krishtin, të edukohesh në Kishë dhe të formohesh sipas imazhit të Perëndisë.

Shpëtimi kërkon besim te Jisu Krishti. Njerëzit nuk mund të shpëtojnë vetveten me anë të veprave të tyre të mira. Shpëtimi është "besimi që punon nëpërmjet dashurisë". Ai është një proçes që vazhdon gjithë jetën. Shpëtimi është kohë e shkuar, nga vdekja dhe ngjallja e Krishtit - ne jemi shpëtuar. Ai është kohë e tashme, sepse ne duhet gjithashtu të shpëtohemi nga pjesëmarrja jonë aktive nëpërmjet besimit në bashkimin me Krishtin nga fuqia e Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Shpëtimi është gjithashtu kohë e ardhme, sepse ne duhet të shpëtohemi në Ardhjen e Tij të dytë të lavdishme.

----------


## Albo

*Pagëzimi* eshtë mënyra me të cilën një njeri bashkohet me Krishtin. Përjetimi i shpëtimit fillon në ujërat e Pagëzimit. Apostull Pavli mëson në Letrën për Romakët (6:1-16) se në pagëzim ne përjetojmë vdekjen dhe ngjalljen e Krishtit. Në të, mëkatet tona falen me të vërtetë dhe ne fuqizohemi nga bashkimi me Krishtin për të jetuar një jetë të shenjtë.

Në kohët moderne, disa e konsiderojnë pagëzimin vetëm si një "shenjë të jashtme" të besimit tek Krishti. Ky inovacion nuk ka precedent historik apo biblik; Disa të tjerë e shndërrojnë në një bindje të thjeshtë e të sipërfaqshme ndaj urdhërimeve të Krishtit (shih Mateu 28:19, 20). Të tjerë akoma, duke injoraar plotësisht Biblën, nuk e pranojnë pagëzimin si një faktor jetësor në shpëtim. Orthodhoksia pohon se këto inovacione të kohëve të fundit, i largojnë njerëzit e sinqertë nga siguria kryesore që pagëzimi jep, bashkimi me Krishtin dhe qenia pjesë e Kishës së Tij.

----------


## Albo

*Rilindja* është marrja e një jete të re dhe me të fiton, si të thuash, hyrjen për në mbretërinë e Perëndisë dhe në Kishën e Tij. Jisui tha: Kush nuk ka lindur nga uji dhe nga Shpirti, nuk mund të hyjë në mbretërinë e Perëndisë(Joani 3:5). Që nga fillimet e saj Kisha ka mësuar se "uji" është uji i pagëzimit dhe "Shpirti" është Shpirti i Shenjtë. Rilindja sjell në pagëzim, ku ne vdesirn me Krishtin, varrosemi me Krishtin dhe ngrihemi me Krishtin në ngjalljen e Tij, duke u bashkuar me Atë në njerëzimin e Tij të lavdishëm (Veprat 2:38; Romakëve 6:3, 4). Ideja, historikisht e vonshme, sipas së cilës rilindja është një përjetim fetar që s'ka lidhje me pagëzimin, nuk ka bazë biblike.

----------


## Albo

*Shpengim* ose *shperblim* është një fjalë që përdoret në Shkrimet e Shenjta dhe do të thotë se ne jemi të falur në Krishtin. Shpengimi nuk është një "një herë e përgjithmonë", nuk është një shpallje e menjëherëshme që të garanton shpëtimin e përjetshëm, pamvarësisht se sa pandershmërisht mund të jetojë ai njeri më pas. Nuk është as një deklaratë zyrtare sipas së cilës një njeri i padrejtë është i drejtë. Më saktë shpengimi është një realitet i gjallë, dinamik, i përditshërn për një pasues të Krishtit. I krishteri në mënyrë aktive bën një jetë të drejtë në hirin dhe në fuqinë e Perëndisë që u jepet të gjithë atyre që besojnë në Të.

----------


## Albo

*Shenjtërim* do të thotë të vihesh mënjanë për Perëndinë. Ai (shenjtërimi) na fut në proçesin e pastrimit dhe të shenjtërimit me anë të Krishtit në Shpirtin e Shenjtë. Ne jemi thirrur të bëhemi shenjtorë dhe të shkojmë drejt përngjasimit të Perëndisë. Pas marrjes së dhuratës së Shpirtit të Shenjtë, ne aktivisht marrim pjesë në shenjtërim. Ne bashkëpunojmë me Perëndinë, ne punojmë së bashku me Të, që të mund ta njohim Atë, duke u bërë nga hiri çfarë Ai është nga natyra.

----------


## Albo

*Bibla* është Fjala e Perëndisë frymëzuar prej Tij "II Timoteut 3:16) dhe një pjesë kryesore e vetzbulesës që bëri Perëndia tek njerëzit. Dhiata e Vjetër tregon historinë e asaj zbulese që bëri Perëndia nga krijimi i botës deri në kohën e profetëve. Dhiata e Re ka të rregjistruara lindjen dhe jetën e Jisuit si dhe shkrimet e Apostujve të Tij. Ajo gjithashtu përfshin disa nga ngjarjet e Kishës së hershme dhe veçanërisht paraqet doktrinën apostolike të Kishës. Megjithëse këto shkrime lexoheshin nëpër Kisha që kur ato u dukën për herë të parë, rradhitja më e hershme e librave të Dhiatës së Re ekzaktësisht siç është sot, u themelua me Kanonin 33 të Sinodit (këshillit) lokal të Kartagjenës më 318 dhe në një fragment të Letrës së Shën Athanasit të Aleksandrisë në Pashkën e vitit 367. Që të dy burimet i rradhisin që të gjithë librat e Dhiatës së Re pa përjashtime. Një sinod lokal i mbajtur në Romë nën drejtimin e Shën Damasit në vitin 382, vendosi një rradhitje të plotë të librave kanonikë të Dhiatës së Vjetër dhe të Dhiatës së Re. Shkrimet janë zemra e lutjes dhe e adhurimit orthodhoks.

----------


## Albo

*Adhurim* do të thotë ti japësh lavdi, nderime dhe falenderime Perëndisë. Atit, Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Gjithë njerëzimi është i thirrur për të adhuraar Perëndinë. Adhurimi është diçka më tepër se dëgjimi i një predikimi, këndimi i një himni kishtar apo përpjekja për t'u kënaqur me krijesën e Perëndisë. Perëndia mund të njihet në krijimin e Tij, por kjo nuk përbën adhurim dhe sado ndihmues mund të jetë predikimi, ai nuk mund të zëvendësojë adhurimin. Më i spikatur në adhurimin orthodhoks është dhënia e lavdisë, falenderimit dhe lavdërirnit të përbashkët nga Kisha drejtuar Perëndisë. Ky adhurim përben një darkë intime me Perëndinë në Tryezën e Tij të Shenjtë.

Në Meshë Hyjnore thuhet: "Ty të ka hie çdo lavdi, nder dhe adhurim, Atit e Birit edhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë, tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve. Amin". Në këtë adhurim ne prekim dhe përjetojmë mbretërinë e Tij të përjetëshme, kohën që do të vijë, dhe bashkohemi në adhurim me ëngjëjt dhe shenjtorët e qiejve. Ne përjetojmë lavdinë e përmbushjes së të gjitha gjërave në Krishtin si me të vërtetë i gjithi në të gjitha.

----------


## Albo

*Efkaristi* do të thotë "falenderim" dhe herët u bë sinonim për Kungatën e Shenjtë. Efkaristi është qendra e adhurimit në Kishën Orthodhokse, sepse Jisui tha për bukën dhe për verën në Darkën Mistike: "Ky është trupi im", "Ky është gjaku im", dhe  "Bëjeni këtë për kujtimin Tim" (Llukai 22:19-20), ndjekësit e Tij besuan dhe nuk bënë asgjë më pak. Në Efkaristi, ne marrim pjesë mistikërisht në Trupin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit, i Cili dha jetën e Tij dhe na fuqizoi neve. Festimi i Efkasistisë ishte një pjesë e rregullt e jetës së Kishës që në fillimet e Saj. Të krishterët e hershëm e quanin Efkaristinë "ilaçi i pavdeksisë" sepse ata e njihnin atë hir të madh Perëndie që vinte prej saj.

----------


## Albo

*Liturgji* është një term që përdoret për të përshkruar formën ose trajtën ë adhurimit të përbashkët të Perëndisë në Kishë. Fjala "liturgji" rrjedh nga një fjalë greke që do të thotë "punë e përbashkët". Të gjitha referencat biblike për adhurimin në qiell përmbajnë liturgjinë.

Në Dhiatën e Vjetër, Perëndia urdhëroi një liturgji, ose një model adhurimi. Ne e gjejmë atë të përshkruar në librat e Eksodit dhe Levitikut. Në Dhiatën e Re ne e shohim Kishën si vazhduese të adhurimit të Izraelit të Dhiatës së Vjetër siç shprehej në sinagogë dhe në tempull, duke i përshtatur për të ruajtur përmbushjen në Krishtin. Liturgjia Orthodhokse, e cila është zhvilluar gjatë shumë shekujve, akoma përmban trajtën e lashtë të adhurimit. Elementet kryesore në Liturgji përfshijnë himne, leximin dhe shpalljen e Ungjillit, lutjet dhe vetë Efkaristinë. Për të krishterët orthodhoksë, shprehja "Liturgji" ose "Liturgji Hyjnore" i referohet ritit të efkaristisë themeluar nga vetë Krishti në Darkën Mistike.

----------


## Albo

*Bashkësia e Shenjtorëve*. Kur të krishterët ikin nga kjo jetë, ata mbeten një pjesë ë gjalle e Kishës, trupit të Krishtit, Ata janë të gjallë në Zotin dhe "të shkruar në qiell" (Hebrejtë 12:23). Ata adhurojnë Perëndinë (Zbulesa 4:10) dhe jetojnë në banesat e Tij qiellore (Joani 14:2), Në Efkaristi (kungim) ne shkojmë në "qytetin e Perëndisë së gjallë" dhe bashkohemi në një bashkësi me shenjtorët në adhurimin tonë të Perëndisë (Heberjtë 12:22). Ata janë ajo "re e madhe e dëshmimtarëve" e cila na rrethon dhe ne kërkojmë t'i imitojmë ata duke vrapuar në "udhën që është përpara nesh" (Hebrejtë 12:1), Mospranimi ose injorimi i bashkësisë së shenjtorëve, është një mohim se ata që kanë vdekur më Krishtin janë ende pjesë e Kishës së Tij të Shenjtë.

----------


## Albo

*Rrëfimi* është pohimi i hapur i mëkateve përpara Perëndise dhe njëriut. Fjalë për fjalë do të thotë "të biesh dakort" me Perëndinë përsa i përket mëkatit. Shën Jakovi na këshillon të rrëfejmë mëkatet tona përpara një ati shpirtëror ose prifti, siç quhen ata sot (Jakobi 5:16). Ne jemi thirrur gjithashtu ti rrëfejrnë mëkatet tona përpara Perëndisë (I Joanit 1:9). Kisha Orthodhokse ka ndjekur gjithrnonë praktikat e rrëfimit përpara një prifti sipas Dhiatës së Re, si dhe rrëfimin privat përpara Zotit, Rrëfimi është një nga mjetet më kuptiniplote të pendimit dhe të sigurimit se edhe mëkatet tona më të tmerrshme janë falur me të vërtetë. Eshtë gjithashtu një nga ndihmat më të fuqishme për braktisjen dhe mposhtjen e atyre mëkateve.

----------


## Albo

*Disiplina* mund të bëhet e nevojshme për ruajtjen e pastërtisë dhe shenjtërisë në Kishë dhe për të inkurajuar pendimin tek ata që nuk i janë përgjigjur këshillimit të vëllezërve dhe motrave në Krisht si edhe të vetë Kishës për të braktisur mëkatet e tyre. Disiplina kishtare përqendrohet shpesh në përjashtimin nga marrja e kungatës (shkishërim). Dhiata e Re shkruan se si Shën Pavli urdhëroi dishepujt për shkishërimin e burrit të papenduar, i cili kishte kryer marrëdhënie seksuale me gruan e të atit të tij (l Korintasve 5:1-15). Apostull Joani na paralajmëron se nuk duhet të presim në shtëpitë tona ata që me vullnet të plotë mohojnë të vërtetën e Krishtit (II Joanit 9, 10). Gjatë historisë së saj, Kisha Orthdohokse e ka ushtruar disiplinën me dhembshuri kur ka qenë e nevojshme, gjithmonë për të sjellë një ndryshim të nevojshëm në zemrat e besimtarëve dhe për të ndihmuar njerëzit e Perëndisë të jetojnë një jetë të pastër dhe të shenjtë, dhe kurrë nuk e ka përdorur si dënim.

----------


## Albo

*Maria* quhet "Hyjlindëse" (theotokos) ose "Nënë e Perëndisë", sepse ajo lindi Birin e Perëndisë në mitrën e saj dhe prej saj Ai mori natyren e Tij njerëzore. Elisabeta, nëna e Joan Pagëzorit, e pranoi këtë realitet kur e quajti Marinë, "Nëna e Zotit tim" (Llukai 1:43). Maria i tha vetvetes: "Gjithë brezat do të më lumturojnë" (Llukai 1:48). Kështu që ne, në brezin tonë, e quajmë të lumuruar. Maria jetoi një jetë të pastër e të shenjtë dhe ne e nderojmë atë si modelin e shenjtërisë, të parën e të shpërblyerve (shpenguarve), nënën e njerëzimit të ri në Birin e saj. Eshtë habi për të krishterët orthodhoksë se shumë të krishterë që shpallin se besojnë në Bibël kurrë nuk e quajnë Marinë të bekuar apo të nderuar, atë që lindi dhe rriti Perëndinë Bir në trupin e Tij njerëzor.

----------


## Albo

*Lutja për Shenjtorët* nxitet nga Kisha Orthodhokse. Pse? Sepse vdekja fizike nuk është shkatërrim për të krishterin. Eshtë një kalim i lavdishëm në qiej. Të krishterët nuk pushojnë së qenuri pjesë e Kishës me vdekjen. Perëndia nuk lejon! Ata as nuk vendosen mënjanë në plogështi deri në ditën e gjykimit.

Kisha e Vërtetë përbëhet nga të gjithë ata që janë më Krishtin - në qiej apo në tokë. Anëtarësia e saj nuk është e kufizuar vetëm tek ata që janë të gjallë aktualisht. Ata në qiej me Krishtin janë të gjallë, të bashkuar me Perëndinë, duke adhuruar Perëndinë, duke përbërë pjesën e tyre në trupin e Krishtit. Ata i luten aktivisht Perëndisë për të gjithë ata në Kishë dhe mbase, me të vërtetë, për të gjithë botën (Efesianët 6:18; Zbulesa 8:3). Kështu që ne u lutemi shenjtorëve që janë larguar nga kjo botë, duke u kërkuar atyre, ashtu siç u kërkojmë miqve tanë të krishterë në tokë, të luten për ne.

----------


## Albo

*Trashëgimia Apostolike* ka qenë një problem shumë i madh që prej shekullit të dytë e këtej, jo si një dogrnë e thjeshtë, por si diçka kritike për ruajtjen e besimit. Mësues të rremë kanë dalë në skenë duke këmbëngulur se janë përfaqësuesit autoritar të Kishës së krishterë. Duke deklaruar autoritetin nga Perëndia, duke apeluar disa zbulesa të veçanta, disa kanë sajuar prejardhje mësuesish duke supozuar se kthehen pas tek Krishti apo Apostujt. Si kundërpërgjigje, Kisha e hershme këmbëngulte se kishte një shtresë apostolike autoritative që kalonte nga brezi në brez. Ata e detajuan atë prejardhje aktuale, duke treguar se si klerikët e saj ishin dorëzuar prej atyre që ishin zgjedhur nga pasardhësit e Apostujve, zgjedhur nga vetë Krishti.

Trashëgimnia apostolike është një faktor i domosdoshëm për ruajtjen e unitetit në Kishë. Ata që marrin pjesë në këtë trashëgimni janë të përgjegjshëm për të dhe janë përgjegjës për ruajtjen e të gjitha praktikave dhe mësimeve në Kishë, ashtu siç u themeluan nga Apostujt. Bindja thjesht personale, se doktrina e një njeriu të vetëm është e saktë, nuk mund të konsiderohet si provë e mjaftueshme e saktësisë. Sot kritikuesit e trashëgimnisë apostolike janë ata të cilët qendrojnë jashtë asaj trashëgimnie historike dhe që kërkojnë të vetidentifikohen vetëm me Kishën e hershme. Numri i madh i sekteve fetare në botë ka ardhur për shkak të mohimit të trashgimnisë apostolike.

----------


## Albo

*Sinodet e Kishës*. Një konflikt i shquar (shkruar në Veprat 15) u ngrit në Kishën e hershme kundër legalizmit, ruajtjes së ligjeve judaike për të krishterët si mjete shpëtimi. "Atëherë apostujt dhe pleqtë (presbiterët) u mblodhën për ta shqyrtuar këtë problem"(Veprat 15:6). Ky sinod, i mbajtur në Jeruzalem, vendosi modelin e thirrjes së sinodeve të mëvonshëm për zgjidhjen e problemeve. Ka pasur me qindra sinode të tillë, lokalë dhe rajonalë, gjatë gjithë shekujve të historisë së Kishës dhe shtatë sinode të veçantë të quajtur "Ekumenikë" që duhej të zbatoheshin në gjithë Kishën. Kisha Orthodhokse kërkon veçanërisht tek këto Sinode Ekumenike doktrina autoritative përsa i përket besimit dhe praktikave të Kishës, e vetëdijshme se Perëndia ka folur nëpërmjet tyre.

----------

